# Issue with Gaming and a Gentoo Home Router

## fltcaptriker

I setup a Sun Fire V240 as my router using Gentoo and following the Home Router guide. Now sometimes when logging into world of warcraft I will instantly get disconnected sometimes takes 3 or more attempts just to log in to the game, once I get in I can stay on just fine its just initially logging into the game that can cause me a problem. I am wondering what I might be able to do to solve this problem.

Thanks in advance

Matt

----------

## linear

Hmmmm....

Have you checked what the logs say?

HTH.

----------

## fltcaptriker

What log should I check? I have sysklogd running

----------

## linear

Well, not being too familiar with sysklogd (we tend to use syslog-ng), I loaded it on a test box here.

I would check the /var/log/messages initially to see what it says there about the disconnections.  Also, you may want to check /var/log/syslog if one exists.  Depending on what those say, it should give you an idea of either a.) what is going on, or b.) where else you should look to get the answers.

HTH.

----------

## fltcaptriker

Well I didnt see anything in the log with sysklogd I installed syslog-ng and will look there

----------

## fltcaptriker

I'm not getting anything in the logs with syslog-ng either

----------

## linear

Taking a look at the Home Router Guide to see what you have and what they have for logging output.

(NOTE: I already noticed at the bottom of the page where for troubleshooting DHCP issues, they have the user do: grep -Rl dhcpd /var/log. May have to add something to the firewall lines to get the output we need.)

----------

## linear

Okay,

I've looked and noticed that there is *no* logging in the rules that the Guide gave you.  (A bit odd, but I can understand wanting to keep logs down as firewall logs can get big and cumbersome *real* fast sometimes.)

So, if we are going to get you some logging, we are going to have to put it in.  Now, a question:

Which logging mechanism are you going to use? (I ask because IIRC, you have both now loaded on your system.)  Between sysklogd and syslog-ng, they have different files to configure for accepting and redirecting the logs to alternate files.

----------

## linear

If you are going to stay with sysklogd, you can go to this page and it will give you step-by-step instructions on what you need to do to enable the logging for the firewall and send it to it's own file.  I recommend sending it to it's own file so you don't have to sort through the rest of /var/log/messages for what is going on.

HTH.

----------

